# Commuter mit Anhänger?



## rad_sebo (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community,

endlich will ich mehr Rad fahren und mir dafür ein schönes Gefährt anschaffen, das mich motivieren soll.
Mir ist das Commuter 7.0 von Canyon ins Augegefallen.
Allerdings ergibt sich ein Problem: ich habe einen Chariot (heute Thule) Corsaire XL Radanhänger für den Kindertransport mit einer Weber E Kupplung. Diese Kupplung möchte ich, ebenso wie einen Ständer, am Rad montieren.
Leider antwortet der Canyoun Support _(verständlicher Weise)_ nur mit der immergleichen Auskunft: Alle Räder von Canyon sind nicht für Anhänger freigegeben.

Tatsächlich mach ich mich damit aber nicht abfinden. Es muss doch (Freigabe hin oder her) möglich sein, an die Hinterradnarbe eine Kupplung anzubringen - geht doch bei allen anderen Rädern auch.

*Nun zur Frage*: Ist hier jemand anwesend, der das schon mal gemacht hat oder weiß, ob das funktioniert?


----------



## rad_sebo (2. Juni 2015)

eine Alternative könnte ein Ständer wie dieser hier sein: http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/201284675539?lpid=106&chn=ps

Ob das möglich ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psyheiko (4. August 2015)

Hallo Sebo!
Hast Du mittlerweile ein Canyon Commuter mit Anhänger im Gebrauch und kannst berichten?
Ich stehe gerade vor der gleichen Frage und habe die gleiche "lieblose" Antwort vom Support bekommen.
Probe fahren kann man das Bike wohl auch nicht, da es anscheinend keins im Showroom im Koblenz gibt!

Danke und Gruß
Heiko


----------



## rad_sebo (4. August 2015)

Inzwischen habe ich von einem Mitarbeiter der Fa. Canyon eine detailliertere Auskunft erhalten, die mich vom Betrieb mit Anhänger und damit vom Kauf abgebracht.
Hier ein Auszug:
[...] Unsere Räder sind nicht für den Betrieb mit Kinder- oder Transportanhängern oder auch Seitenständern, zugelassen. Im Betrieb können Kräfte auftreten, für die der Rahmen nicht ausgelegt ist (Klemmung der Kupplung an Rohren mit dünner Wandstärke, Lagerbelastung bei Fullys usw.). [...]


----------



## psyheiko (4. August 2015)

ob das commuter so ein leichtbaurahmen ist? Ich glaube es nicht. Vermutlich würde der Rahmen es locker weg stecken.
Schade, dass man sich bei Canyon da nicht mehr mühe gibt, wenn man nun schon versucht Cityräder zu bauen.
Hast Du den ein anderes "schönes" Bike für den Alltag gefunden? Die Auswahl ist ja nicht so groß.


----------



## rad_sebo (4. August 2015)

Ich habe zwei sehr unterschiedliche Räder in der engeren Auswahl: 
- Cube Editor
- Schindelhauer Friedrich

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Sauron1977 (6. August 2015)

Ich seh das übrigens genauso: Commuter / Urban waren ganz klar aus mehreren Gründen meine erste Wahl für ein neues City-Bike / Kinderziehbike. Gerade bei so einem Modell muss das auch möglich sein, ist echt traurig dass der Hersteller sich da nicht ein bisschen bemüht. Jedenfalls bin ich somit dann auch von Canyon weg.


----------



## denis0082 (7. August 2015)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Ich seh das übrigens genauso: Commuter / Urban waren ganz klar aus mehreren Gründen meine erste Wahl für ein neues City-Bike / Kinderziehbike. Gerade bei so einem Modell muss das auch möglich sein, ist echt traurig dass der Hersteller sich da nicht ein bisschen bemüht. Jedenfalls bin ich somit dann auch von Canyon weg.


Ich denke nicht, dass es unmöglich ist einen Anhänger zu montieren, auch wenn ich mich da nicht wirklich auskenne. Sofern es ein Modell ist das mit Scheibenbremsen kompatibel ist, versteht sich. Der Canyon Mitarbeiter kann nichts anderes sagen als das was ihr schreibt, solange das nicht beim TÜV o. ä. verifiziert wurde. Das hat haftungstechnische Gründe.

Der Rahmen des Urban ist nicht besonders leicht (1660, bzw 1450g bei Größe M) und auch die Komponenten sind ja aus dem Mountainbike Repertoire. Sollte also gehen, denke ich. Lediglich die schwachen Bremsen würde ich dann tauschen.


----------



## oliver7701 (13. Juni 2016)

Ich habe von von Canyon für mein Nerve exakt die gleiche Aussage erhalten. Scheint ein vorgefertigter Text von Canyon zu sein 
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das Commuter 4.0 als Arbeitsbike zu holen. Habe den" Croozer Kid Plus for 1 Modell 2016" als Hänger. Zur Zeit ist der ohne jegliche Probleme am Rennrad im Einsatz. Der Commuter Hinterbau sieht mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht gerade stabil genug für den Betrieb aus (s. Bild).


----------



## denis0082 (13. Juni 2016)

Was meinst du mit nicht stabil? Wegen des Rahmenschlosses? Der Commuter 4.0 Rahmen wiegt 1850g (Größe M). Das ist nicht unbedingt wenig, also deutlich mehr als ein üblicher Rennradrahmen.


----------



## oliver7701 (20. Juni 2016)

ja, ich kann es leider technisch nicht wirklich beurteilen. aber mein bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass die kombination aus wheelguard schnellspannern, rahmenschloß, nabenschaltung & co nicht wirklich optimal für meinen croozer ist. ich hätte zu viel schiss, dass sich dort was verzieht...

habe jetzt das commuter 5.0 bestellt. ich werde es natürlich mal ausprobieren und dann berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belmondo0711 (25. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich habe lange hin- und herüberlegt, ob ich mir ein Commuter-Bike zulegen soll und habe leider nirgends verlässliche Informationen bzgl. Anhänger oder Kindersitz erhalten. Letztendlich habe ich es darauf ankommen lassen und mir das Commuter 4.0 bestellt. Damit es vielleicht noch dem ein oder anderen hilft, teile ich hier mal meine Erfahrungen 

1. Fahrradanhänger.
Ich habe bisher einen Thule Chariot Cougar 1 mit einer Weber B-Kupplung (mit integriertem Seitenständer) genutzt. Diese wollte ich am Commuter anbringen und wurde erstmal enttäuscht - passt nicht! Die Rahmenkonstruktion in Kombination mit der Scheibenbremse machen eine Montage unmöglich. Also habe ich es mit einer Weber E-Kupplung versucht und damit funktioniert es einwandfrei. Als Seitenständer nutze ich ein 10 Euro-Teil von Amazon zum Dranklemmen, hält absolut stabil. Zur Veranschaulichung habe ich ein paar Fotos angehängt.

2. Kindersitz
Ich nutze einen Britax-Römer Jockey Comfort und habe damit die zweite böse Überraschung erlebt. Die Rahmenkonstruktion lässt es nicht zu, die Halterung wie gewohnt bzw. vorgesehen zu montieren, es ist einfach zu wenig Platz. Ich habe die Halterung daher um 180 Grad gedreht, dann passt sie gerade so rein (siehe Fotos). Sie drückt allerdings etwas aufs Schutzblech und beschädigt dieses sicherlich auf Dauer ein wenig, das nehme ich aber in Kauf. Desweiteren ist aber auch der Hebel im Weg, um die Halterung zu entriegeln. Wenn man den Sitz einklickt, bleibt diese am Schutzblech hängen. Also habe ich sie schräg abgesägt, jetzt passt es. Insgesamt funktioniert nun alles problemlos und der Sitz lässt sich gewohnt einfach einrasten und wieder abnehmen.

Kleiner Hinweis noch zum Schluss: von Canyon sind keinerlei Kindersitze oder Anhänger zugelassen, daher erfolgt der Betrieb auf eigene Gefahr. Ich habe aber bislang damit keine Probleme gehabt.

Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Fahrrad sehr zufrieden und kann es nur weiterempfehlen.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte mit meinem Bericht ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


----------



## bike3001 (29. Dezember 2016)

Belmondo0711 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> auch ich habe lange hin- und herüberlegt, ob ich mir ein Commuter-Bike zulegen soll und habe leider nirgends verlässliche Informationen bzgl. Anhänger oder Kindersitz erhalten. Letztendlich habe ich es darauf ankommen lassen und mir das Commuter 4.0 bestellt.



Welche Größe hat dein 4.0? Bräuchte ein XL, vielleicht ist dort mehr Raum für den Britaxhalter?


----------



## Belmondo0711 (3. Januar 2017)

Ich habe nur Rahmengröße S - daher kann es gut sein, dass bei XL ausreichend Platz ist. 
Hier sind Fotos von einem XL:
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...gen-Fotos-Oder-besseres&p=5389743#post5389743


----------



## steve81 (27. März 2018)

Wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob es mittlerweile Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem Commuter und Kindersitzen gibt.

Hat ein Rahmen Schaden durch die Montage genommen?

Ich möchte mein BMC Alpenchallenge jetzt auch mit einem Kindersitz benutzen aber auch hier meint der Hersteller der Rahmen wäre dafür nicht geeignet.


----------



## chrmue7 (13. Mai 2018)

Belmondo0711 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich nutze einen Britax-Römer Jockey Comfort und habe damit die zweite böse Überraschung erlebt. Die Rahmenkonstruktion lässt es nicht zu, die Halterung wie gewohnt bzw. vorgesehen zu montieren, es ist einfach zu wenig Platz.
> ...



Kleiner Tipp an alle, welche vor dem gleichen Problem stehen. Es gibt auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt 'alte' Halterungen für den Römer. Habe mir eine besorgt und problemlos (ok, drehen musste ich sie auch) an einem Commuter 6.0 (2017) in S befestigen.

Gibt es irgendwelche Langzeiterfahrungen mit der oben genannten Kombination? Überlege auch mir noch eine Hängerkupplung zu montieren.


----------



## Belmondo0711 (30. Juli 2020)

Ich fahre mein Rad nun schon seit vier Jahren mit Kindersitz und Hänger und habe keinerlei Probleme. Inzwischen habe ich sogar einen Doppelsitzer-Anhänger (Thule Chariot Cab 2), dadurch konnte ich die Weber-Kupplung durch die neuere, platzsparende Kupplung eintauschen.
Ich fahre jetzt nicht täglich damit meine Kinder durch die Gegend, hatte aber auch schon mal zwei im Hänger und eins auf dem Sitz und das Material hat gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

